# Mikan Moblog



## kamoda (Nov 18, 2003)

Check out my site when you get chance:

http://www.kamoda.com/moblog/

Most of the pictures are taken with the camera on a Sony Clie or a mobile phone, and posted straight to the site. I try to post at least one picture a day, of everyday life here in Japan.


----------



## Darfion (Nov 18, 2003)

Woah! there's a lot going on in there. Some nice pics but you have to do a lot of scrolling to get around the site. That's just my opinion though. Ignore me if you want.


----------



## kamoda (Nov 18, 2003)

I'd never really considered that, but you're right, I think.
Thanks.


----------

